# bilder in mp3 dateien (mp3pro)

## Frank1969

Hallo !

Gibt es unter linux ein programm womit man in mp3 dateien die bilder bearbeiten kann (ändern, einfügen, löschen) ?

also bei windoof macht es ja der mediaplayer (sonst hab ich da auch nix gefunden).

ok, die mp3 dateien werden größer, aber trotz allem hätte ich gerne in jeder das passende bild.

wie sieht es mit einem programm aus mit dem mal aus mp3 dateien mp3pro dateien machen kann ?? geht das unter linux ?

-gestehe das ich das noch nicht im internet gesucht habe-

zu meiner rechtfertigung muss ich sagen. suche nach momentan wichtigeren linxproblemchen im internet  :Smile: 

Gruß Frank

----------

## SvenFischer

MP3pro ist so stark lizensiert von Thomson, dass es sich einfach nicht durchsetzt.

Nimm OGG, etwas besser und immerhin unterstützen das einige Player und Linux!

----------

## Frank1969

- das problem ist aber das ogg kein mp3 stick kann (autoradio kanns auch nicht) und die lieder jedesmal umrechnen ist ja nicht so witzig.

- dann denke ich mal das man an ogg dateien kein bild anhängen kann

- ogg wird auch größer sein und das geht nicht, noch kleiner als jetzt wäre mir lieber, aber das bei einer halbwegs vernünftigen qualität hinzubekommen wird wohl nicht gehen. 

und ich muss sagen, mir reicht mp3pro allemal und die lieder sind anstatt 3 mb mp3 nur 1.5 mb mp3pro.

das es nicht das non plus ultra ist ist schon klar, aber wie gesagt, die qualität reicht mir, es klingt annehmbar.

und mp3 mit 64 kbit klingt schlechter als mp3pro mit 64kbit.

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *Frank1969 wrote:*   

> - ogg wird auch größer sein und das geht nicht, noch kleiner als jetzt wäre mir lieber, aber das bei einer halbwegs vernünftigen qualität hinzubekommen wird wohl nicht gehen. 

 

Machst du witze  :Smile:  Während du bei einem mit 64KB komprimierten MP3 die Komprimierung deutlich hörst, merkst du mit OGG im ersten Moment gar nicht, dass es bereits komprimiert ist. Das bedeutet, dass du z.B. 192KB MP3 Files locker mit 96KB unter OGG komprimieren kannst und in etwa den selben Qualitätslevel hast. Wobei dann natürlich die Filegrösse schrumpft!

Vergiss nicht, MP3 hat bald 10 Jahre (oder schon mehr?) auf dem Buckel, während OGG sich aktuellster Kompressionsalgorithmen bedienen kann.

Aber das mit den Bildern wirst du wohl nicht hinkriegen. Wobei ich gar nicht sicher bin ob das mit MP3 wirklich auch geht.  Bist du sicher, dass dies nicht einfach ein Feature vom Mediaplayer unter Windows ist? Sprich, der Mediaplayer grast einfach eine Datenbank ab (So wie die freedb für die Tracktitel) und zeigt (wenn vorhanden) einfach ein Album Bild an.

Weil, wenn das im MP3 Standard wirklich vorgesehen wäre würden zumindest unter Windows andere Player das selbe Feature bieten. Und für Linux hätte das bestimmt auch schon wer eingebunden.

Lieber Gruss

STiGMata

----------

## ph03n1x

MP3 hat glaub schon 20 Jahre auf dem Buckel, ich benutz es schon seit ca. 10 Jahren, wobei am Anfang mehr experimentell (100 mb platten füllen sich so schnell  :Smile:  )

----------

## Frank1969

also es ist in der tat in jedem mp3 ein bild da bin ich mir ganz sicher und es mag sein das es ein feature vom mediaplayer ist, aber weder im auto noch der mp3 player haben damit probleme und er lädt auf keinenfall ein bild aus dem internet denn er zeigt es auch ohne internet verbindung an, genau das will ich ja auch nicht, weil die bilder oft die falschen sind.

bild ist definitiv im mp3 !!!

ok, es mag sein das ogg kleiner ist, problem nur, ich kanns weder im auto noch auf dem stick hören und wie schon gesagt, ich habe keine lust jedesmal umzurechnen, viel zu viel aufwand, selbst wenn er so gering wie möglich gehalten werden könnte, ausserdem dauert es zu lange.

xmms unter linux mit dem coverviewer zeigt das bild auch an. amaroK lädt es aus dem internet und zeigt es nicht an wie diverse andere player. unter windows kann es glaub ich der mediaplayer und musikmatch musikbox oder wie der hies, mehr sind mir da auch nicht bekannt, bearbeitet geht aber NUR im mediaplayer.

also selbst wenn ogg besser komprimiert nützt es mir nichts weil 

1. will unbedingt das bild im lied

2. soll es auf dem stick spielen

3. soll es im auto spielen

bisher haben auch alle lieder ein bild, habs mit dem mediaplayer gemacht nur würde ich das gerne unter linux machen.

Frank

----------

## a.forlorn

Laut http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/MP3 unterstützt keine Bildinformationen. Das scheint aus dem Archiv vom Mediaplayer zu kommen.

----------

## Vaarsuvius

 *a.forlorn wrote:*   

> Laut http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/MP3 unterstützt keine Bildinformationen. Das scheint aus dem Archiv vom Mediaplayer zu kommen.

 

mp3pro.com und mp3prozone.com erwaehnen dieses feature auch nicht. irgendwo muesste es ja wohl dokumentiert sein.

wenn du bei xmms das "CDcover" plugin meinst, das sucht seine bilddaten in pfaden die du konfigurieren kannst - auf deiner festplatte. also zb im verzeichnis in dem die audiodatei liegt sucht es eine datei namens cover.jpg ... oder aehnliches. vielleicht macht der mediaplayer das unter anderem auch so...

----------

## hoschi

Ich kenne das auch nur von diversen Linux-Playern, einfach "cover.png" im gleichen Verzeichnis wie die MP3/M3U-Playlist abspeichern, und der zeigt das Cover immer an.

----------

## Frank1969

ALSO NOCHMAL :

das BILD ist IN dem MP3 !!! 

Der sucht nirgens irgendwas !!!! oder sagen wir vielleicht sucht xmms irgendwas wo, aber der findet mit sicherheit nix  :Smile: 

1. ist das mp3 um die größe des bildes größer nachdem ich das eingefügt habe

2. wenn ich das mp3 auf den stick kopiere und an irgendeinem pc abspiele (ohne internet und ohne irgendwas) seh ich das cover trotzdem (mediaplayer !!!!) und per luft kann das wohl nicht übertragen werden !!!!

3. wird das mp3 format bestimmt keine bilder in der musik unterstützen, ist ja auch ein audioformat und keine bilddatenbank, wird ein feature vom mediaplayer sein (leider)

wird das selbe sein wie die ID3 tags. die unterstützt mp3 wohl auch gar nicht oder eben nur bedingt, weil sonst würde ich ja kein anderes programm dafür brauchen um die zu ändern oder überhaupt mal zu sehen.

kann es vielleicht ein ID3 tag feature sein, da gibt es doch auch erweiterungen.

Frank

----------

## Frank1969

 *a.forlorn wrote:*   

> wenn du bei xmms das "CDcover" plugin meinst, das sucht seine bilddaten in pfaden die du konfigurieren kannst - auf deiner festplatte. also zb im verzeichnis in dem die audiodatei liegt sucht es eine datei namens cover.jpg ... oder aehnliches. vielleicht macht der mediaplayer das unter anderem auch so...

 

mal was anderes, wenn ich ins ogg format konvertiere, frage ist wie groß es ist und das bild als COVER.JPG (png egal) ablege, zeigt der mir das dann an ? (ach, kann ich ja auch selber probieren  :Smile:  ) aber wers direkt weiss !!!

wäre eben nur noch ein problem wegen dem stick und dem autoradio !!! (großes problem)

also ich hänge nicht irgendwie am mp3pro format, nur ist das superklein und ehrlich gesagt klingt es besser als ein 80 oder 96 KBit mp3 file. ich will mir, egal wie günstig die auch sind, keine neue platte dafür kaufen müssen. müsste dann auch einen controller gleich mitkaufen, hätte im pc gar keinen platz für ne weitere platte, geht also nicht.

Frank

----------

## Vaarsuvius

also ich hab jetzt nochmal gesucht, nix gefunden zu dem bild im mp3

aber wenn du davon ueberzeugt bist  :Smile: 

die einzige "stelle" an der ich mir vorstellen kann dass das bild gespeichert wird ist am ende der mp3 datei.

da eins einzufuegen ginge einfach ueber

```
cat image.jpg >> music.mp3
```

der mp3 tut das nicht weh. kannst ja mal mit dem mediaplayer versuchen ob das so tut. (ist jetzt nur geraten von mir, also keine garantie)

ich werd mir heute abend mal an nem windows rechner den mediaplayer anschauen was der da so kann.

----------

## Frank1969

ich bin davon überzeugt weil es nunmal so ist  :Smile: 

habe mal ein info file (schau her)

blablabla.mp3

61440 bytes of junk before first frame header <------- *

valid id3 tag trailer v1.1 found

* -> bild ist also vor dem mp3 ist auch beim kompletten album die gleiche größe sprich die selbe information größe ändert sich erst beim nächsten album ist aber dann wieder im kompletten album gleich, was sagt uns das  :Smile: 

Gruß Frank

----------

## Raistlin

Na dann extrahiere doch mal das jpg...

----------

## Frank1969

wieso ?

----------

## Raistlin

Nichts für Ungut aber Überzeugung != Wissen

Und dass es nirgens beschrieben ist, ist mir schon ein wenig suspekt   :Wink: 

Aber eben: wenn du die Datei "auseinander nimmst", kanns du deren Aufbau rekonstruieren. So schwierig wird es nicht sein, ein tool zu schreiben, das dann die Bilder einfügt (was Win** - Software kann, kann Linux-Software schon lange  :Smile: ) )

----------

## Frank1969

 *Raistlin wrote:*   

> Nichts für Ungut aber Überzeugung != Wissen
> 
> Und dass es nirgens beschrieben ist, ist mir schon ein wenig suspekt  
> 
> Aber eben: wenn du die Datei "auseinander nimmst", kanns du deren Aufbau rekonstruieren. So schwierig wird es nicht sein, ein tool zu schreiben, das dann die Bilder einfügt (was Win** - Software kann, kann Linux-Software schon lange ) )

 

ich weiss das das bild drin ist !  :Wink:  aber ich sagte ja auch das es bestimmt nicht bei mp3 beschrieben ist !!!

also genau das hab ich gehofft zu hören  :Smile:  nur wüsste ich jetzt nicht wie ich so ein tool schreiben kann, bin ja erstmal dabei mich mit den anderen kleinen linuxproblemchen rumzuärgern. allerdings sehe ich jetzt auch nicht unbedingt das größte problem darin, ein bild in ein mp3 einzufügen. mehr eben das es eigentlich ein mp3pro sein müsste weil ansonsten die datei zu groß ist, mp3pro wohl aber nur mit lizenz geht.

habs mal probiert :

lied.mp3 - 320kBit - mp3      - 9281872 byte

lied.mp3 - 64kBit   - mp3pro - 1860590 byte

lied.ogg  - 64kBit   - ogg       - 2997327 byte

lied.mp3 - 80kBit   - mp3      - 2788146 byte

ohne frage klingt das ogg am besten, aber es ist auch 1 mb größer als das pro file.

----------

## psyqil

Click...

```
*  media-sound/easytag

      Latest version available: 1.99.6

      Latest version installed: 1.99.6

      Size of downloaded files: 1,225 kB

      Homepage:    http://easytag.sourceforge.net/

      Description: EasyTAG mp3/ogg ID3 tag editor

      License:     GPL-2
```

----------

## SvenFischer

Dieser MP3 -Player/stick spielt ogg und ist wirklich empfehlenswert, denn ich habe ihn auch:

http://www.trekstor.de/produkte/mp3-player/ibeat-organix.html

Wenn Du ein Ogg mit 64 kbit mit mp3pro vergleichen willst, dann wohl eher mit Mp3pro 80 kbit, oder. Der Unterschied ist dann auch marginal

----------

## Frank1969

 *psyqil wrote:*   

> Click...
> 
> ```
> *  media-sound/easytag
> 
> ...

 

auf die einfachsten sachen kommt man nicht  :Smile:  also habs schnell installiert und ist schonmal nicht schlecht. werde mir das später genauer ansehen. bilder kanns zwar nicht aber wirds so wohl nicht geben.

----------

## SvenFischer

EasyTAG 2.x (GTK 2.4 version)

    Features of version 1.99.8:

          o View, edit, write tags of MP3, MP2 files (ID3 tag with pictures), FLAC files (FLAC Vorbis tag), Ogg Vorbis files (Ogg Vorbis tag), MP4/AAC (MP4/AAC tag), and MusePack, Monkey's Audio files (APE tag),

          o Can edit more tag fields : Title, Artist, Album, Disc Album, Year, Track Number, Genre, Comment, Composer, Original Artist/Performer, Copyright, URL, Encoder name and attached Picture!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Vielleicht kann das doch ein Bild einfügen?

----------

## Frank1969

 *SvenFischer wrote:*   

> Dieser MP3 -Player/stick spielt ogg und ist wirklich empfehlenswert, denn ich habe ihn auch:
> 
> http://www.trekstor.de/produkte/mp3-player/ibeat-organix.html
> 
> Wenn Du ein Ogg mit 64 kbit mit mp3pro vergleichen willst, dann wohl eher mit Mp3pro 80 kbit, oder. Der Unterschied ist dann auch marginal

 

es wird auch ein autoradio geben was ogg abspielt, aber dann müsste ich mir ja deswegen alles neu kaufen und das hatte ich eigentlich nicht vor. mein nächster wird das bestimmt auch können, aber ich erwarte nicht das meiner jetzt die nächsten wochen kaputt geht  :Wink: 

ich sagte doch das das 64 kbit ogg besser klingt als das mp3pro mit 64 kbit, nur ist mir der unterschied keine 1 mb wert  :Wink: 

----------

## Frank1969

 *SvenFischer wrote:*   

> EasyTAG 2.x (GTK 2.4 version)
> 
>     Features of version 1.99.8:
> 
>           o View, edit, write tags of MP3, MP2 files (ID3 tag with pictures), FLAC files (FLAC Vorbis tag), Ogg Vorbis files (Ogg Vorbis tag), MP4/AAC (MP4/AAC tag), and MusePack, Monkey's Audio files (APE tag),
> ...

 

es klingt so "attached pictures" kommt der sache wohl näher  :Smile: , nur gibts im emerge nur die 1.1 version !!!

also später mal nach diesem auf die suche machen. raistlin sagte ja auch was windows kann kann linux schon lange. ich wusste es  :Smile: 

----------

## AmonAmarth

naja um das tool zu schreiben könnt ich dir sogar nen kleinen tip geben um die datei auseinander zu nehmen:

vergleich den hexcode des bildes mit der mp3!

ich vermute auch das das bild am ende steckt, wenn das bild x bytes groß ist gehste einfach x bytes rückwärts in der mp3 und guckst nach ob der anfang stimmt.....aber du machst das schon ne? *g*

ich würd mich sogar beteiligen an deinem kleinen projekt wenne was hilfe brauchst.....

----------

## Vaarsuvius

 *SvenFischer wrote:*   

> EasyTAG 2.x (GTK 2.4 version)
> 
>     Features of version 1.99.8:
> 
>           o View, edit, write tags of MP3, MP2 files (ID3 tag with pictures), FLAC files (FLAC Vorbis tag), Ogg Vorbis files (Ogg Vorbis tag), MP4/AAC (MP4/AAC tag), and MusePack, Monkey's Audio files (APE tag),
> ...

 

jo kann es  :Smile:  wohlgemerkt die 1.99.x, die ist in portage noch masked by keyword.

haette ich nicht gedacht, aber man lernt nie aus - gehoert wohl tatsaechlich zum ID3 tag.

----------

## Frank1969

 *kil wrote:*   

>  *SvenFischer wrote:*   EasyTAG 2.x (GTK 2.4 version)
> 
>     Features of version 1.99.8:
> 
>           o View, edit, write tags of MP3, MP2 files (ID3 tag with pictures), FLAC files (FLAC Vorbis tag), Ogg Vorbis files (Ogg Vorbis tag), MP4/AAC (MP4/AAC tag), and MusePack, Monkey's Audio files (APE tag),
> ...

 

ich hab doch gesagt das da ein bild drin ist  :Smile:   :Smile: 

ach deshalb seh ich die nicht !!!

----------

## adnoh

generell kann man doch in (fast) jeder datei daten "verstecken" sie die STEGANOS SUITE unter Windofs.

Vom Prinzip her kann man ja auch texte in bildern etc verstecken. denk dass das der windows mediaplayer nicht

viel anderst macht...

----------

## Frank1969

 *AmonAmarth wrote:*   

> naja um das tool zu schreiben könnt ich dir sogar nen kleinen tip geben um die datei auseinander zu nehmen:
> 
> vergleich den hexcode des bildes mit der mp3!
> 
> ich vermute auch das das bild am ende steckt, wenn das bild x bytes groß ist gehste einfach x bytes rückwärts in der mp3 und guckst nach ob der anfang stimmt.....aber du machst das schon ne? *g*
> ...

 

supi, wie es aussieht gibt es bei mir jetzt nur noch das prob mit dem mp3pro (würde wirklich lieber ein anderes nehmen, aber geht nicht) 

und ich finde das bild im mp3 voll praktisch auch wenn dann das album x * bildgröße größer wird.

frage mich da grade ob es sinnvoller ist das bild ins verzeichnis zu kopieren und aus den mp3s zu entfernen, dann ogg zu nehmen. wird das album größer, kleiner oder bleibt es etwa gleich ???? zeigt xmms die bilder dann tatsächlich an, weil müsste ja in jedem ordner dann schauen ???

----------

## Frank1969

 *adnoh wrote:*   

> generell kann man doch in (fast) jeder datei daten "verstecken" sie die STEGANOS SUITE unter Windofs.
> 
> Vom Prinzip her kann man ja auch texte in bildern etc verstecken. denk dass das der windows mediaplayer nicht
> 
> viel anderst macht...

 

also ich denke jetzt das es ein feature der id3 tags sind, nicht unbedingt vom mediaplayer. in dem sinne versteckt werden die ja denk ich mal nicht, nur am anfang eingefügt, aber hast schon recht, man kann vieles mit dateien machen. das programm was die datei wieder liest muss es nur wissen  :Wink: 

----------

## Vaarsuvius

 *Frank1969 wrote:*   

>  *AmonAmarth wrote:*   naja um das tool zu schreiben könnt ich dir sogar nen kleinen tip geben um die datei auseinander zu nehmen:
> 
> vergleich den hexcode des bildes mit der mp3!
> 
> ich vermute auch das das bild am ende steckt, wenn das bild x bytes groß ist gehste einfach x bytes rückwärts in der mp3 und guckst nach ob der anfang stimmt.....aber du machst das schon ne? *g*
> ...

 

das ist das plugin von dem ich geschrieben hab: CDcover

es gibt sicher noch andere plugins die aehnliches koennen.

----------

## Frank1969

stimmt, wo du es jetzt sagst. hatte ich auch schonmal benutzt aber der zeigte mir die bilder im mp3 nicht an, deshalb ja coverviewer. werd ich mal testen ob das so geht. 

mal überlegen was das beste ist, jedes album von mir hat sowieso einen eigenen ordner, also evtl. kann ich durch das ändern alleine platz sparen.

probiere ich auf jedenfall nacher mal aus

----------

## Frank1969

also ich finde für linux kein programm weder kostenlos noch eins was was kostet, womit ich mp3pro konvertieren kann. für windows gibt es welche. 

was mach ich nur, was mach ich nur. 

-mp3 muss mindestens 128 kbit sein sonst klingt es übel, dann ist es aber zu groß

-ogg geht mit 64 kbit, ist aber auch größer und ich kanns nicht im stick oder auto abspielen

-mp3pro find ich keinen encoder für linux

----------

## HeadbangingMan

 *ph03n1x wrote:*   

> MP3 hat glaub schon 20 Jahre auf dem Buckel, ich benutz es schon seit ca. 10 Jahren, wobei am Anfang mehr experimentell (100 mb platten füllen sich so schnell  )

 

Und ausserdem hat mit meinem Amiga4000T (68060@50 MHz) das Umwandeln eines 4 Minuten-Titles ca 1 Stunde und 20 Minuten gedauert   :Laughing: 

----------

